# has anyone seen this?!?



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008...cle-/350427436619?pt=ATVs&hash=item51971a564b i dunno if this has been posted before that thing looks pretty sweeet


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

It's been on there several times i know that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like the one from mud nats


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

guess i'm late to the party lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> looks like the one from mud nats


yeah from back around 08 ish


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I want one


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've seen it, or one close to it buried up to the top of the bed at Nats.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

it could come in handy at times


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

dont feel bad ive never seen it either, it does look cool though


----------

